# Lücke im Internet Explorer: Die Einschläge kommen näher



## technofreak (11 November 2010)

Lücke im Internet Explorer: Die Einschläge kommen näher | heise Security


> Ausgerechnet die Webseite von Amnesty International Hongkong versuchte Besucher mit Malware zu infizieren* und benutzte dazu unter anderem einen Exploit für die immer noch offene Lücke im Internet Explorer.* Das berichtet der AV-Hersteller Websense in seinem Blog. Kriminelle haben laut dem Bericht die Webseite manipuliert, um den Exploit in einem iFrame einzubinden. Politische Seiten sind offenbar bei Kriminellen derzeit in Mode: Erst vor zwei Wochen hatten Unbekannte einen Zero-Day-Exploit für Firefox in der Webseite des Friedensnobelpreises platziert.


----------

